# social insurance number



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

Can anyone tell me where I apply for a social insurance number please? I have searched the internet and it tells me that I need to apply for one now I have been offered employment but I can't find out where to apply for one.
Thanks Lisa


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

leesa13 said:


> Can anyone tell me where I apply for a social insurance number please? I have searched the internet and it tells me that I need to apply for one now I have been offered employment but I can't find out where to apply for one.
> Thanks Lisa


Your employer should do that for you. You need to talk to them. Be aware though that it is not unheard of for employers to tell their employees they are paying social for them then when the employee loses their job they find that social have no record of them at all. You should insist that someone from your employer goes to social with you to register you and then you know that they will have to pay thier share of your social payment.
Ifyou can't get anywhere with your employer go to the social insurance office yourself for advice. It is on the same road as the Cyta headquarters. Go from the Cyta building heading away from the town centre. Look out for the Alpha bank on the right side of the road. The social insurance office is behind the bank.
If you get to the traffic lights near the Makarios statue you have gone too far.

Veronica


----------



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Your employer should do that for you. You need to talk to them. Be aware though that it is not unheard of for employers to tell their employees they are paying social for them then when the employee loses their job they find that social have no record of them at all. You should insist that someone from your employer goes to social with you to register you and then you know that they will have to pay thier share of your social payment.
> Ifyou can't get anywhere with your employer go to the social insurance office yourself for advice. It is on the same road as the Cyta headquarters. Go from the Cyta building heading away from the town centre. Look out for the Alpha bank on the right side of the road. The social insurance office is behind the bank.
> If you get to the traffic lights near the Makarios statue you have gone too far.
> 
> Veronica




Thanks Veronica


----------

